# Raidgrp BWL Frostmourne || Horde



## reaper84 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Eine neue Raidgrp auf Frostmourne ist entstanden und dafür suche ich noch einige Mitstreiter. Unser Ziel ist es BWL zu clearen und erfolgreich zu sein, was natürlich vollste Konzentration erfordert bei einer neuen zusammenstellung von Spielern.

Dafür suche ich jetzt Schamanen, Krieger, Warlocks, Hunter, Druiden, Priester und Schurken. Magier unter vorbehalt.

Die Raidtage werden Samstag und Sonntag nachmittag sein.

Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn ich mit ein paar Bewerbungen rechnen könnte bzw. wenn ich ein paar Bewerbungen bearbeiten dürfte. 

Wer also lust hat beim Aufbau und beim Entstehen einer neuen Grp mit zu wirken, ist herzlich willkommen.

Die Raider finden sich auf www.bwlraid.de.vu ein.

gruß
reaper aka Jakalguhl


----------

